# Agent Roberto Medina-Mariani



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Agent*
*Roberto Medina-Mariani*
Puerto Rico Police Department, Puerto Rico

End of Watch: Monday, September 11, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 35

*Tour:* 6 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Handgun

*Offender:* Shot and wounded

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Agent Roberto Medina-Mariani was shot and killed while attempting to take action during a robbery while off duty at approximately 10:30 pm.

He was inside a restaurant in the Magüeyes neighborhood in Ponce, Puerto Rico, when three subjects committed an armed robbery of our victims in front of the building. The subjects then entered the restaurant in an attempt to rob more people. Agent Medina-Mariani observed the robbery and identified himself.

The subjects opened fire and shot him. Despite being mortally wounded, he was able to return fire and wounded one of the men. The wounded suspect was taken into custody at a local hospital. The other two men were arrested a short time later.

Agent Medina-Mariani was a U.S. Army veteran. He had served with the Puerto Rico Police Department for six years and was assigned to the Playa de Ponce Precinct.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Superintendent Michelle Hernandez de Frayley
Puerto Rico Police Department
PO Box 70166
San Juan, PR 00936

Phone: (787) 792-1234

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial


----------

